# Which breed?



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

For those of you who have LGDs which breed do you recommend? I want a dog that will not bark unless its necessary. I understand that LGDs bark. That's their job but I want one that tries other venues of keeping the predators at bay first. One that's shorter to medium haired and doesn't have a tendency to roam or dart. Preferably a giant to large breed. 

From breed information online and people I've talked to I've narrowed it down to Anatolian, Kangal, possibly Akbash or if I could find any I love the look of Central Asian Shepherds.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I have an anatolian who is around 6 months old... I've only heard his bark once! He is a VERY smart dog and he's doing great with the goats! I'm very impressed with his temperament.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I would suggest Anatolian. Our's are puppies and do bark, but I have heard they don't bark much when older and they have short coats.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Karakachans are known for not being as chronic barkers ... I've talked to a breeder about this and hope to have one in the future


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

Don't get so focused on a few traits that you overlook others. What is your experience with LGDs? The reason I ask, is that all of the dogs on your list tend to be a bit more aggressive. The Kangal and Central Asian Shepherd in particular stand out as dogs that are going to perform best in the hands of an experienced LGD owner. You want to be sure that you can assert an alpha role.

From your list, I would say the Anatolian is the best bet. This dog still requires an alpha, but it's been "softened" up quite a bit in the US. I would still recommend learning about the parent's tempermants before committing if you are not comfortable handling a large aggressive dog.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have not worked with LGDs too much but I compleatly understand how to handle aggressive dogs. At one point I handled a pack of nine dogs. There was a pit bull, a mastiff cross, two pit bull crosses, and two doberman rottweiler crosses who were dog aggressive. My presence alone would keep them from starting fights with each other. There was also a German Shepard cross that was human aggressive. I used that to my advantage and trained her an attack word and to back off her attach once I said it was ok. If I am walking for a door the dogs move away from me and patently wait for me to open it and exit before they come out. I am alpha. Even dogs who I have never met with respect me. I visited a farm once where they had a pair of LGDs. The owners warned me that they don't like strangers and if I touched them they might bite. Those dogs walked right up to me and basically put their heads in my hands. I had not coaxed them in any way but basically ignored them and they took it upon themselves to come to me.

I am not full of myself. I know I can't handle every dog and I know LGDs are completely different from most domestic dogs since they are bred for independence not obedience. They are not human pleasing and have their own mind of how to handle situations. You have to make it their idea kinds of like training goats. Before I buy any dogs I am going to visit breeders, talk to them watch the dogs and such. I will deffinatly not just go out and buy just any dog. I want to know the ancestry and personally work with the dogs before I commit to anything. I'm a fairly good reader of body posture and subtle eye shifts that may signal aggression even if its not shown immediately. I do not want to end up ruining a dog due to my inexperience so I plan on getting an at least started dog so I know what I'm getting myself into before I dive full force into this. I'm not set on any breed and completely open in this.


----------



## SCRMG (Oct 24, 2012)

It sounds like you're well prepared to handle anything, and have a great plan that you have thought through. You touched on the one thing that makes the LGD breeds unique... their independence. That's what I love the most about them, but it makes them difficult. They are not motivated by anything but their own intentions. They can't be corrupted by food or praise. They are highly intelligent, ans usually understand what you want, but will do what they think is best.

You sound mentally prepared to take on the challenge. I always worry when I see someone throw out Kangal just because I know they could be dangerous in the wrong hands, they are a lot of dog.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I actualy like more aggressive dogs as much as that might sound odd. It seems many of the popular LGDs have become so human friendly that they will allow strangers to come in and mess with their animals. This seems particularly true with Great Peraneeses. I've found this true when visiting farms with them. I want a dog that will protect my animals from everything even strange humans if I'm not there. If I am there I will of course introduce the dogs to them so that they know I allow this strangers presence and to watch them from a distance. I don't want a dog to run up to strangers with tails wagging. I've found a few breeders in the state I am moving to that I plan to visit once I am there.

Kangal
http://banksmountainfarm.com

Anatolian
http://www.possumhollowfarms.com
http://cedarspringsfarm.net


----------



## motdaugrnds (Mar 20, 2013)

Have you considered Karakachan? I'm like you in that I want a dog that will do its job well without vocalizing a lot.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

motdaugrnds said:


> Have you considered Karakachan? I'm like you in that I want a dog that will do its job well without vocalizing a lot.


I have. Their personality seems fitting but with their longer hair I'd worry about them getting too hot and maintenance. They are in the options though.


----------

